# sanding day



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Giving the 360 and the black widow another go. Been a while since I used them, so far I like them. 120 grit on the BTE pole and black widow, and 220 on the 360, because that's what I have.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol im sanding today too with power sander though


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I want a robot to sand for me:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If I had a lot of work lined up, I would gladly pay someone to sand for me!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a creck in my neck all day ! Now I'm good!:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, this was the first job I did for a new builder. Met with him this morning, and he was tickled pink with the job. That's all I need to hear. Pay me! Lol


----------

